# Camera for a live feed to projector



## anthonypoa (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi, i was wondering if anyone could recommend me a camera that has a decent enough image to do a live feed onto a projector on stage. Its for a magic show and they want to project a piece of close up magic to a screen behind the magician. I can take a video input or hdmi input into the rest of the system for projecting. It can be either a camcorder or a specialist camera that we can hire. Thanks in advance.


----------



## howlingwolf487 (Sep 9, 2013)

Check out VER.

VER - Video Equipment Rentals - Video Equipment Rentals


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 10, 2013)

To recommend a good camera, it is best to know what makes up the rest of your system. You want to have a well balanced system to make sure that you have the best image possible. As suggested, if you don't know your system, it might prove useful to rent and see what you like best.


----------

